# Mein rotes Eloxal ist da: GT Zaskar frost red



## tomasius (18. November 2007)

Hallo!

Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei laxerone recht herzlich bedanken.    

Das als 21" angepriesene Zaskar bei ebaydotcom stellte sich dann, Glück für mich, als 19" heraus.  







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220165817977&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Etwas laienhaft verpackt kam es Ende letzer Woche beim Zoll an. Karton hastig aufgerrissen, über den tollen Zustand gefreut, vergeblich nach Beulen gesucht und mit einem breiten Grinsen nach Hause gefahren.  

Am nächsten Tag dann das auswechselbare und etwas verbogene Schaltauge gerichtet, Rahmen noch einmal genau inspiziert und wieder ein breites Grinsen aufgelegt.  

Heute dann den Rahmen sauber gemacht, diverse Teile im Lager geholt, kurz zusammengesteckt und wieder das breite Grinsen.  

Und nun kommt der mittelschwere Schock.   

Das Gewinde des Tretlagers ist auf der Antriebsseite völlig im Eimer. Das Shimano Innenlager hat keinen Halt, jeder einzelne Gewindegang wurde also sorgfältig und gewissenhaft zerstört.  

Und nun? Meine Freude und mein, nun aber doch etwas weniger breite Grinsen bleibt. - Dank Reparatur- Innenlager. Habe noch nicht danach gesucht, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein Innenlager für eine XT 737 Kurbel empfehlen.  

To be continued...

Tom


----------



## Master | Torben (18. November 2007)

MH... spontane Ideen: nen Reperaturgewinde einkleben? Rahmen zu nem Metallverarbeiter geben, Material reinschweißen/Löten und neu schneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (18. November 2007)

Danke für den Tipp.  

Eventuell kann man ja italienisches Gewinde schneiden lassen. Werde den Rahmen am Montag mal meinem Händler zeigen.

Ich habe mir außerdem auch die Seite von Reset Racing angesehen. Dort wird deine erwähnte Methode wohl angeboten.

Tom


----------



## jasper (18. November 2007)

keine dellen? was ist denn das ding an der kettenstrebe?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. November 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> keine dellen? was ist denn das ding an der kettenstrebe?



Das ist der Übergang von *0* zu *O* 


@tomasius: Sehr schön, hoffentlich bekommst Du das mit dem Gewinde hin.


----------



## tomasius (18. November 2007)

@jasper: Das ist eine werkseitige Delle.  

@manni1599: Danke für die Anteilnahme. Ich werde das hinbekommen. - Garantiert!  

Tom


----------



## UKW (19. November 2007)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe zwei Tips für Dich:

Es gibt gewindelose Innenlager, die verspannt werden. Das könnte zumindest übergangsweise helfen. Ich glaube, die gibt es auch von Reset.

Ansonsten wende Dich doch einmal an den Member Edelziege. Er ist sehr beschlagen in Rahmenfragen, denn er baut selber welche und hat mir auch schon mit Tips sehr geholfen. Ich bin sicher, er kann Dir helfen.

Ansonsten: Ich hab mit Deinem Pseudo-Zaskar immer noch viel Spaß. Es hat inzwischen auch zwei Brüber bekommen...

Viele Grüße
UKW


----------



## Kint (19. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das ist der Übergang von *0* zu *O*



haha schön formuliert.   im ernst erst seit meine verschiedenen jahrgänge nebeneinander an der wand hängen fallen mir die kleinen details um die der rahmen dich weiterentwickelt hat auf....zb die ovalisierten streben...


----------



## tomasius (19. November 2007)

Nun also weiter im Text: 

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hält das Nachschneiden eines italienischen Gewindes für wenig sinnvoll. Stattdessen hat mich sein schneller Griff in die Schublade überzeugt: ein Stronglight Reparatur- Innenlager (ähnlich Mavic) und das passende Fräswerkzeug. 











Die beiden Seiten der Innenlageraufnahme werden dann im Winkel von 45° angefräst und das Innenlager erhält dann durch seine beiden Kontermuttern seinen Halt. Klingt doch überzeugend, oder?    

Hier mal ein erstes Teilestecken. - Die P-Bone sieht zwar schön aus, aber eine Federgabel soll es diesmal dann doch sein.  





















Tom (schon wieder erleichtert)


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

hi tom,

glückwunsch zum rahmen und der schnellen lösung! ich hoffe sehr, dass es zu deiner zufriedenheit funktioniert. ein freund von mir ist so ein lager jahrelang ohne probleme gehfahren.

p.s. was ist denn das für ein radständer ??? wäre das nicht was für cleiende


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2007)

Mensch Volker, das ist der Ständer zum Dauer-Händewaschen  

Schöner Rahmen. Auch meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Und bitte bitte mit Federgabel. Die Schrecksekunden auf dem Treffen sollen doch genug sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

habe schon überlegt ob er dann den boden unter dem ständer regelmässig grundreinigen müsste


----------



## Ketterechts (19. November 2007)

Glückwunsch Tom 

Sieht ja schonmal sehr lecker   aus , aber ne Federgabel ist für so einen Rahmen eigentlich Pflicht - kannst dir das mit der Judy Race ja noch überlegen - wenn ich sie überhaupt je verkaufe , dann , wenn ich weiß , dass sie in so einen Rahmen kommt


----------



## Manni1599 (19. November 2007)

Sieht einfach Klasse aus, Tom!

Natürlich lassen sich die Vorzüge einer  (guten) Federgabel nicht wegdiskutieren, aber mit der silbernen P - EIN TRAUM! 


Ich bin gespannt, wie Du es nun tatsächlich aufbaust.

Was ich auch immer wieder empfehlen kann, ist eine RS Duke. 
Das ist schon eine richtig "gute" Federgabel, sie baut nicht so hoch und funktioniert bestens.


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was ich auch immer wieder empfehlen kann, ist eine RS Duke.
> Das ist schon eine richtig "gute" Federgabel, sie baut nicht so hoch und funktioniert bestens.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (19. November 2007)

So ein Reparatur Innenlager hatte ich vor über 12 Jahren am Rennrad bekommen, damals gab es die von Mavic, Tretlagergehäuse wurde auch angefast. Das dumme daran ist, man ist total eingeschränkt an Kurbeln wegen dem Vierkant. Meist läuft es darauf hinaus, dass irgendeine Kurbel dann auf einen Vierkant gezwungen wird, der von der Steigung gar nicht dazu gehört. Die genauen Daten von Vierkanten hatte Smolik seinerzeit in einem Tour Sonderheft (um 1991) aufgelistet. Ich halte diese Lösung daher für suboptimal und würde erst einmal weiter forschen, als mir mein Gehäuse anfasen zu lassen.


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> habe schon überlegt ob er dann den boden unter dem ständer regelmässig grundreinigen müsste



Männer, locker bleiben.....

Immerhin kommen die besten nicht faltbaren Montageständer für den Hobbybereich von, Achtung !!!,  *Kettler*.

Es kann also noch schlimmer kommen. Dennoch ein klares Pfui-Bah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. November 2007)

> Das dumme daran ist, man ist total eingeschränkt an Kurbeln wegen dem Vierkant. Meist läuft es darauf hinaus, dass irgendeine Kurbel dann auf einen Vierkant gezwungen wird, der von der Steigung gar nicht dazu gehört. Die genauen Daten von Vierkanten hatte Smolik seinerzeit in einem Tour Sonderheft (um 1991) aufgelistet. Ich halte diese Lösung daher für suboptimal und würde erst einmal weiter forschen, als mir mein Gehäuse anfasen zu lassen.



Danke für den Hinweis. Davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Die Stronglight Innenlager sind, im Gegensatz zu den alten Mavics mit den Shimano Kurbeln kompatibel. 
Mich stört auch die eingeschränkte Kurbelauswahl nicht. Es soll sowieso ein klassische XT 737 Gruppe mit V-Brakes ran.

Den Klein Ständer biete ich übrigens zum Kauf an.  
Habe meine Kleins ja beide verkauft.  

Tom


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (19. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Die Stronglight Innenlager sind, im Gegensatz zu den alten Mavics mit den Shimano Kurbeln kompatibel.
> Mich stört auch die eingeschränkte Kurbelauswahl nicht. Es soll sowieso ein klassische XT 737 Gruppe mit V-Brakes ran.
> 
> :



Gibt es das Stronglight in verschiedenen Längen? Shimano Vierkant kompatibel heißt ja nicht automatisch  XT 737 Innenlagerlänge. 

Auf jeden Fall sehr schöner Rahmen!


----------



## Ketterechts (19. November 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Den Klein Ständer biete ich übrigens zum Kauf an.
> Habe meine Kleins ja beide verkauft.
> 
> Tom



Behalt den Ständer lieber mal - sonst ärgerst du dich , falls ich irgendwann mein Pinnacle verkaufe


----------



## tomasius (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen !

Das Stronglight ist eingebaut aber leider ist der Vierkant für Campagnolo Kurbeln.     

Nun hilft nur noch Reset Racing, d.h. eine Aluminiumhülse wird eingeklebt und anschließend ein BSA Gewinde geschnitten.  

Das Frost Red Zaskar bleibt trotz des Aufwands ein guter Kauf.   -Ich muss es mir lange genug einreden.  

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hi zusammen !
> 
> Das Stronglight ist eingebaut aber leider ist der Vierkant für Campagnolo Kurbeln.
> 
> ...



Nicht so schnell am Rahmen rumbasteln!
Es gibt doch nicht nur Stronglight-Reparturinnenlager (und die doch sicher auch mit JIS-Vierkant?!)

Frag mal nach, was für einen Vierkant die hier haben:

http://diegelmannshop.de/catalog/in...age=6&osCsid=9c3acf684765d3f60a748e1ef6798e55

Ansonsten mal bei Brügelmann anrufen, die hatten auf jeden Fall vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch Lager mit Eigenklemmung, bei ebay gab es auch immer wieder welche. Ich meine, der Shop war es:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZpotthastbikes_de

Viel Glück!


----------



## hoeckle (2. Dezember 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hi zusammen !
> 
> Das Stronglight ist eingebaut aber leider ist der Vierkant für Campagnolo Kurbeln.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Tom, wo ist das Problem? Haste keine Record OR in NOS, denn die sind auch sehr schön...


----------



## cleiende (2. Dezember 2007)

Schau auch mal beim Brügelmann rein. Wenn Du Glück hast nehmen sie sich am Telefon Zeit.


----------



## tomasius (3. Dezember 2007)

@kingmoe: 

Danke für deine Tipps.   Diegelmann hat Stronglight Lager in 114mm für ca. 70. 

Bei Potthast Bikes gibt es Innenlager von YST Corp.. Kostenpunkt 7. Sie sind zwar für 68mm vorgesehen, vielleicht passt es aber auch für 73mm. Achslänge ist 110mm. Sollte ich nicht einfach mal die 7  investieren? Die Achläge reicht doch für die XT 737er Kurbeln, oder? 






Bei e*.com gibt es diese Innenlager ebenfalls. 

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=unknown&sbrftog=1&from=R10&satitle=yst+threadless&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&sabfmts=1&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&seller=1&sass=chasertech&fsop=2%26fsoo%3D2&fgtp=

@hoeckle: 

Die NOS Record OR sind doch schon für mein Bianchi.  

@cleiende:

Brügelmann konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen.  

Tom


----------



## oldman (3. Dezember 2007)

@tomasius

wie oben schon erwähnt: langsam. nicht nochmal am rahmen kratzen, erst mal maximal info einholen...

so, die 7 würde ich investieren. wenn's nicht klappt, gerade wieder in die bucht geschmissen und das stronglight für 70 beim diegelmann.

viel glück und bitte nichts überstürzen.
beentheredonethat...


----------



## tomasius (24. Januar 2008)

Yeeees!  







... für 11,17  !  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Yeeees!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mehr ist die Arbeitsplatte aber ehrlich nicht Wert....  

Glückwunsch


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2008)

schönes teil tom, aber mal ohne scherz: der passt doch nicht zu frost red, oder ???


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schönes teil tom, aber mal ohne scherz: der passt doch nicht zu frost red, oder ???



seh ich genauso....


----------



## ronmen (12. April 2008)

Hey tomasius -
wie ist der aktuelle stand, was dein zaskar und die reperaturinnenlager angeht ?
gibt es das stronglight auch für standart vierkant ? (kostenpunkt?)

viele grüße


----------



## tomasius (13. April 2008)

Hallo!

Dies ist der aktuelle Stand:  






Das YST passt natürlich nicht.  Ich werde die Tretlageraufnahme aber nicht auf 68mm herunterfräsen lassen. Stattdessen geht es jetzt endgültig zu reset-racing.

Die Gabelfrage ist auch beantwortet. Dank hoeckle kommt nun eine (noch gelbe) Judy SL in den Rahmen. Und hier taucht leider das nächste kleine, aber sicherlich lösbare Problem auf: Ich brauche zwei intakte Einstellknöpfe. 






Außerdem habe ich vor, die Rock Shox komplett zu polieren. Das geht und sieht sehr schön aus, nur leider finde ich das Foto der polierten Judy hier im Forum nicht mehr.  - Wer findet es?  

Und nein, es wird kein Eisdielenrad. Obwohl, es gibt hier ja schließlich auch mehrere Eisdielen...  - Naja, mal sehen. 

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (13. April 2008)

guten morgen tom 
vielleicht ist das für dein rotes geröhr 
http://cgi.ebay.de/MAVIC-INNENLAGER...yZ100239QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
schönen sonntag noch 
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

wenn du schon zu reset greifst: die habe auch sehr schöne judy-einstellknöpfe !

allerdings kosten die so viel wie eine gut erhaltene judy sl...


----------



## ronmen (13. April 2008)

Passt das Reperaturinnenlager von Reset Racing (klein storck..) denn nicht ?
wo gibt es die stronglight reperaturinnenlager (auch für standart shimano 4kant?)
Kennt jemand noch bezugsquellen für die mavic lager ?

grüße


----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

Ich hab noch eine Indy SL mit roten Knöpfen, sind die austauschbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (13. April 2008)

@backfisch:

Ja, sie sind austauschbar. Aber übrig hast du sie doch nicht, oder ist der Rest der Gabel Schrott?

@ronmen:

Das Stronglight liegt noch hier rum. Du Suche nach dem Mavic Lager dürfte erfolglos bleiben. 

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

Die Gabel wollte ich loswerden, die ist eigentlich schon noch okay, wird bei eBay vielleicht so 40â¬ bringen, aber vielleicht hast Du ja was zum tauschen... ich baue gerade ein Zaskar auf und ein zweiter Rahmen ist aus den USA unterwegs.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Dies ist der aktuelle Stand:
> 
> ...



hi tom

hab hier noch ne alte weisse judy xc long travel die ziemlich durch ist.
glaube aber das die einstellknöpfe noch in ordnung sind.
gegen verp. und vers. kannste die geschenkt haben.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (14. April 2008)

Im Mai gibts von mir...

- Rote Turbine
- Rote Kore EA70 Stütze (made in USA)
- Roten Acor Lenker
- Control Tech Bar Ends
- Roten Hope Vorbau
- und Flaschenhalter...

Bis auf die Falschenhalter alles in frostig rot und gutem Zustand... 

Soll ich dich vormerken


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hi tom
> 
> hab hier noch ne alte weisse judy xc long travel die ziemlich durch ist.
> glaube aber das die einstellknöpfe noch in ordnung sind.
> gegen verp. und vers. kannste die geschenkt haben.



Das ist ja noch besser. Wäre ja auch schade, eine heile Gabel zu zerpflücken.


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

@backfisch:

Danke für dein Angebot. Sollte David jedoch für 





> verp. und vers.


    keinen überzogenen Preis aufrufen, nehme ich seine RS sehr gerne. - Nicht, dass er mir für sein Verpacken 40 berechnet.   

@david:

Danke auch dir für dein Angebot.  Ich melde mich dann per PN.  

@ritzelschleifer:

Ich bin mittlerweile schon wieder von den rot eloxierten Teilen abgerückt. Es ist eindeutig too much! Danke!  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

Hola!

Das rote Eloxal rückt nun in der To-Do-Liste eine Position nach hinten.  

Ab sofort erhält dieses Zaskar vorrangig meine Aufmerksamkeit:






Habt ihr Infos über Baujahr und Farbe?

Tom


----------



## GT-Man (14. April 2008)

Die Decals sind zumindest von 1996, der Rahmen könnte aber auch von 1997 sein. Die Farbe habe ich noch nie gesehen. Hast Du eine Rahmennummer?


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hola!
> 
> Das rote Eloxal rückt nun in der To-Do-Liste eine Position nach hinten.
> 
> ...



technisch:

die plate hinterm sitzrohr sagt mindestens 96er. 
die zugumlenkung für cantis sagt maximal 97er ohne le
normale ausfaller und sattelklemme dto. normales 97er...
schaltauge sagt mindestens 96er

optik:
96 waren die declas eigentlich noch mit simplen rechteckigen rohrsatzaufklebern ausgestattet. deins sieht mri aber nach der wappenform aus,...die gabs 98. 97 der runde sticker mit der zahl in der mitte...desweiteren würde ich sagen die farbe ist acid green von 98. die farbe gabs aber in D nur beim LE... ist da farbe im BB gehäuse ? dann ists elox. könnte dann natürlich auch frost geen sein -  wobei ich davon noch nie was gehört habe.... aber forst und acid sollen relativ ähnlich sein.


also ich sage ein spätes 97er ohne le, in acid / frost green mit originalem rohrsatzkleber, udn gefaketen 96er parkinson decals...

09/97 ?


----------



## Davidbelize (14. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @backfisch:
> 
> Danke für dein Angebot. Sollte David jedoch für     keinen überzogenen Preis aufrufen, nehme ich seine RS sehr gerne. - Nicht, dass er mir für sein Verpacken 40 berechnet.
> 
> ...


würds fürn 10ner versenden.


----------



## laxerone (14. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hola!
> 
> Das rote Eloxal rückt nun in der To-Do-Liste eine Position nach hinten.
> 
> ...



Oh mann, wie gut, dass ich die gefrosteten eloxierten kategorisch aus meiner Sammlung ausgeschlossen habe. sonst würde ich jetzt vor Neid erblassen. Geiles Teil! Bitte wenn zuverlässige Infos vorhanden in den eloxierte GT's thread aufnehmen. Photo sowieso mal als Beweis reinschmeissen. Danke!


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

Nicht böse sein!   Habe den 1. April doch nur um zwei Wochen verpasst.  

Hatte eben bei der Bildbearbeitung den falschen Befehl eingegeben und plötzlich kam ein grüner Zaskar raus.  - Er gefiel mir auf Anhieb.

Hier nun der Frost Red mit schöneren Decals. Mir gefielen die Originalsticker einfach nicht. 






@david: Super!  

Tom


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2008)

Super Gag,

der Rahmen sah in grün auch richtig geil aus!


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


>




oh ein witzchen.... wo wir gerade von Grün reden... ich hab da auch noch was was ich dir zeigen wollte pinocchio...., komm mal nen schritt näher....













näher....
























noch näher....:

























NHS 1400 Forest
Extreme Leistungsfähigkeit
Der 1400 wird auf einem Rahmen an dem Schlepper angebaut.
Stammdurchmesser d 450 mm
Leistungsbedarf minimum 250 PS bis maximal 400 PS​

sollten reichen....


----------



## hoeckle (15. April 2008)

das haste jetzt davon statler.... btw was ist jetzt mit brückentag?


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

mit dem rohrsatzaufkleber haste mich gekriegt...die werden deutlich seltener abgepult als die normalen decals. 

angehängt müsste acid green von 98 sein aus ner auktion. erwähnt in dem weissen 98er katalog. 

das zweite bild ist aus dem anderen, dem schwarzen 98er katalog : frost green...steht da...

ich glaube bei dem 76er steht eins rum... aber das bild ist nicht mehr online.... 

aber grade bei den 97er & 98er farben den ganzen: atomic, acid, boss, slate, frost - grün, blau rot vertue ich mich sowieso ständig. 

udn dann gibts ja noch die farben die irgendwie nie auftauchen wie das 1997er zaskar in frost grau ??? oder eben umgekehrt, mein 99er cosmic sunrise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (20. April 2008)

Tom


----------



## JohnB (20. April 2009)

N'Abend zusammen,
ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich den Thread mal missbrauche, mein Zaskar frost red ist nämlich auch da... 

und jetzt die Fragen:
-kann man den Rahmen irgendwie aufmöbeln? Putzen ist selbstverständlich, aber geht sonst noch was?
-hat jemand ne schwarze Sattelstütze (vorzugsweise Syncros) übrig, 330mm würden reichen
-Tips zur Federgabel (muss 100kg aushalten) sind auch erwünscht
-nach Decals (eine Seite fehlt) trau ich mich noch nicht zu fragen...

(ja, ich weiß, es gibt eine Suchfunktion und so - aber ich bin nach ein paar Tagen noch immer erschlagen von diesem Forum...)


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2009)

nach decals kannst du dich bei dem herrn erkundigen der diesen thread eröffnet hat.
trau dich..............................


----------



## GreenBrownHusky (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich Hätte nen Frost Rot eloxirten Orginal Handgeschweißten Aus den USA kommenden GT Zaskar LE Rahmen aus dem Bj.96 in der Größe 18 Zoll.
Er ist aus dem tollen Material..6061 T6 alu..wie coladose so leicht .

So nun zum Thema....Besteht an sowas interesse..und wenn ja was würde er bringen...euro"s??

Im moment ist es noch nen komplett bike mit allem was fein und teuer war...CNC-kurbeln,Black spire....viel Xtr..Hope naben..Kore..Syncros...Viel Titan...
Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Cad2 (26. September 2010)

wie ist denn der zustand vom rahmen? stell doch mal ein bild rein


----------



## GreenBrownHusky (27. September 2010)

Hallo...wollte erstmal Hören obs hier interesse Gibt..bevors bay Kommt.

Zustand...würde sagen ...liegt im sinne des betrachters...ne gute 2..

Wenn mehr Interesse besteht kommt klaro auch ein bild rein!!


----------



## GreenBrownHusky (28. September 2010)

Hier Nochmal Bilder zum Zaskar...nun die Frage...was wäre es wert wenn ich es Verkaufe...Komplett oder Nur der Rahmen..
Danke


----------



## Kruko (29. September 2010)

Der ist nicht frost red sondern nur Rot eloxiert. 

Außerdem ist dies hier kein Verkaufsthread. Wenn Du das Teil verkaufen möchtest, dann biete es im entsprechenden Thread an und schreib bitte auch einen Preis dabei.


----------



## GreenBrownHusky (29. September 2010)

Ok...bi ich einverstanden...allso NUR rot eloxiert...egal..

Ich schreibs hier rein...weil ich wissen wollte ob man überhaupt verkaufen kann...allso ob ein Zakar LE nen bißchen geld bringt oder ob überhaupt intresse dafür besteht..

Bringt ja nix wenn ich dafür ne unsume euros ansetzte und wes will keiner...und bei ebay für nen euro...nein danke dafür ist es mir zu sehr LE...wenn ihr wißt wie ichs meine!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2010)

Nur Rot Eloxiert
Die sehen doch wesentlich besser aus als ein Frosted Red!


----------



## Cad2 (2. Oktober 2010)

ne, ich finde das frostred viel geiler als eloxiert. auch das frostblue ist der hammer


----------



## tomasius (20. August 2013)

Bevor der olle Rahmen hier auf dem Dachboden vergammelt... 






Tom


----------



## cleiende (20. August 2013)

Man reiche mir Knoblauch, Weihwasser und Silberkugel.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. August 2013)

....alles, bloß kein Singlespeed


----------



## tomasius (20. August 2013)

> ...alles, bloß kein Singlespeed



Richtig ein Singlespeed mit Schaltauge! 






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

